
Show HN: Ivan Chub's Homepage - feross
http://ivanchub.com/
======
feross
Disclaimer: Not my site. Submitted for a friend.

~~~
morten-oddvar
Love it--wondering if your friend has thought about adding cursor controls to
override the default scrolling direction?

